# The reason people from iraq throw stones



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Funny these

http://www.bordergatewayprotocol.net/jon/humor/video/irak1.asf

http://www.bordergatewayprotocol.net/jon/humor/video/irak2.asf


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

LOL :lol: very good.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

HEHEHEHE


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Titter titter :lol:


----------



## redliner (May 31, 2004)

:lol: hehehe


----------

